# Detectives Needed



## Whizzerman (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm looking for some information on three bikes.  Pictures are posted here: 

http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af313/locked-up/


Schwinn New World S/N D49470.  Looking to confirm year.

Hawthorne, the only markings on the crank housing is: 15SN.  Looknig for model and year.

And lastly I found an old bicycle built for two, the only markings are on the head badge.  "Westminister"  "ESC" and 1987.  Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Lrggarge (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Whizzer,

Not an expert but I think if you post the Hawthorne and tandem in the General or Balloon section some one might know about them.  Nice finds


----------

